# Freezing Flounder - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

With 3 nights in a row of freezing temps earlier this week and extreme low tides, the flounder have been very hard to find the last few nights. Tonight was much better, with fish starting to get active with the gradually warming temps. The flounder gigging should continue to improve over the next few weeks, as water temperatures warm back to more seasonal levels.

*1/5/2018*
I had the James R. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice, with East wind at 5mph, extreme low tides, and cold temps in the upper 40's. We got off to a very slow start, only gigging 1 flounder in the first 2 hours. We made a bunch of moves as it got later, and found a handful of fish on each stop, but no steady action. We ended with a 10 flounder limit by 10pm, with most of the fish in the 16-17" range.

*Upcoming open dates:
January: 9-11, 15-18, 22-24, 28-31
February: 1, 14-17, 19-22, 24-28
March: 1-8, 11, 12, 14, 15, 18-20, 22-31*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*1/6/2018*
I had the Chris S. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice, with East wind at 10mph, extreme low tides, and cool temps in the upper 50's. We got off to a slow start, only gigging 1 flounder in the first hour. After making several stops, we found a couple tightly bunched groups of 4-6 flounder. Other than those small schools, the rest of the fish were widely scattered, and the low tide levels have made it a real chore to locate any consistent action. We ended with 16 flounder and 2 black drum by 11:30pm.

Capt. Rick Hammond
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Flounder were not cooperative tonight, drum made up the difference*

*1/7/2018*
I had the James P. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were marginal, with SW wind at 10-20mph, slightly low tide level, and light rain showers. The higher tides and SW wind made areas that had been productive the last few nights dead zones tonight. After 2 hours of searching, and not finding any flounder, we decided to switch plans and look for black drum. We made a short move, and found a nice school of drum in 2-4' of water. My customers tonight made quick work of the drum, gigging their 10 fish limit in 15 minutes. After that, we hit a couple more spots looking for flounder, and managed to find two. The clients called the trip early at 9:30pm, and they were very happy with tonight's results, given the poor conditions. We ended with a 10 drum limit and 2 flounder, the drum were solid, all in the 17-26" range.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*picture from 1-6-18 trip*

picture from 1-6-18 trip, waiting for it to get dark....


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Fast action tonight*

*1/8/2018*
I had the Charles S. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice, with North wind at 5mph and very low tides. Temps started warm and sunny in the 70's at sunset, quickly dropping into the low 50's. We hit the hot-spot right away tonight, with 8 fish in the boat before it even got dark. The flounder were holding very shallow over mud and grass bottom. We ended with a 15 flounder limit by 7:45pm (1 hour 30 minutes of gigging). The fish were all in the 14-18" range, normal size for January.

*Upcoming open dates:
January: 9-11, 15-18, 22-24, 28-31
February: 1, 14-17, 19-22, 25-28
March: 1-8, 11, 12, 14, 15, 18-20, 22-31*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

